

"The Mask" Espionage Malware  - bikeshack
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/02/the_mask_espion.html

======
dmix
> The primary targets are government institutions, diplomatic offices and
> embassies, energy, oil and gas companies, research organizations and
> _activists_.

Ah pesky activists.

Intelligence agencies: support domestic economic advantage, suppress domestic
political dissent, and defend against nation security threats. That seems to
be order of priorities based on all these leaks.

------
ansible
Infecting more machines (to obscure the targets of interest) is a trade-off of
course, and is not necessarily valid in the general case. The more machines
you infect, the more chances of being discovered.

~~~
memracom
L'Homme aux Cercles Bleus by Fred Vargas

[http://spoil-films-livres.over-blog.com/article-l-homme-
aux-...](http://spoil-films-livres.over-blog.com/article-l-homme-aux-cercles-
bleus-fred-vargas-68276857.html)

If you use Chrome you can click a button at the top to translate it. To read
the spoiler text, just select the blue boxes to make them readable.

------
alimoeeny
any more info? is it on windows? macs, both? can I check my machine?

~~~
mhurron
Trojan.Win32/Win64.Careto.* and Trojan.OSX.Careto

[http://www.kaspersky.com/about/news/virus/2014/Kaspersky-
Lab...](http://www.kaspersky.com/about/news/virus/2014/Kaspersky-Lab-Uncovers-
The-Mask-One-of-the-Most-Advanced-Global-Cyber-espionage-Operations-to-Date-
Due-to-the-Complexity-of-the-Toolset-Used-by-the-Attackers)

[http://www.securelist.com/en/blog/208216078/The_Careto_Mask_...](http://www.securelist.com/en/blog/208216078/The_Careto_Mask_APT_Frequently_Asked_Questions)

That securelist.com link is seriously slow so
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:5gWQNie...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:5gWQNieqRUcJ:www.securelist.com/en/blog/208216078/The_Careto_Mask_APT_Frequently_Asked_Questions+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
bitwize
Malware called The Mask? Infecting computers in Spanish-speaking countries?

Must... not... make... luchador joke...

~~~
smoyer
I was thinking of Zorro!

------
ChrisAntaki
Was it from Spain, or was it a frame? You decide.

~~~
_sabe_
Mask means worm in Swedish. Just saying...

~~~
nissehulth
Translating the Spanish word "Careto" into English and then use the English
word as if it were Swedish seems kinda silly...

